# Duroc's, who raises them?



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Are their fast growing traits as true in real life as the books, will they really reach 200 lbs in 5 - 6 months?

I am going to try 5 or 6 of them, just want to know what I got myself into as it is a little different than the typical market hog here.


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

Duroc hogs grow very fast. they are one of the main breeds used comeircaly. I had some purebreeds when I was a kid some of my older sows got up to 700lb. they are just a treat.


----------



## TurnKey (Aug 11, 2004)

Last year I raised 6 duroc/yorkshire cross feeders. 35 lbs when I got them, 5 months later they dressed out at 200 lbs hang weight each. This year i have 4 duroc/ hamphire cross feeders. Got them at the end of September at 25 lbs each. I'm guessing that they weigh about 125 to 150 each now. Yes, I like the duroc blood in a feeder.


----------



## John Schneider (Sep 9, 2005)

Well...I am not sure about 5-6 months, but maybe 6-7...I think it depends on how they are handled and fed. They are good on pastured operations. I have Duroc cross gilts that are performing wonderfully for me. Good gains so far on average feed. They are probably the most common of the heritage breeds...at least up here in Canada.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Duroc is tops for pasture raising! Large loin and lean heavily meated hams. Very thrifty and can tolerate the outside. At six months old and with proper free choice feed 240 lbs is achievable and will not be the exception.


----------



## BobK (Oct 28, 2004)

Week before thanksgiving we butchered three durocs, a gilt and two barrows. The barrows taped out at about 330 and 310 and the gilt 280+ and they were 7 months old. Great hogs!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

BobK said:


> Week before thanksgiving we butchered three durocs, a gilt and two barrows. The barrows taped out at about 330 and 310 and the gilt 280+ and they were 7 months old. Great hogs!


Now that's what I am talking about!!!


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I breed Durocs and can only confirm what has already been said here. The age and weight that a pig is killed out at tends to be a personal preferance but all ours go at 6 or 7 months of age with a dressed weight (head off, feet off, guts out) of around 75kgs - from memory that would be about 160lbs give or take a pound.

So yes, they are as good as the books say, they do very well outdoors and they are a good natured pigs - which can have it's downfalls. I once sold a weaner sow pig to a chap that was going to raise it for the freezer. Instead, he rang me 6 months later asking if I would care to have her back because she was such a lovely pig. And this was a guy that had farmed for nearly 40 years and could kill a sheep, pig, or cattle beast without turning a hair. Anyway, I took her back and swapped her for a boar pig of similar size. That sow has just farrowed 12 piglets.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

Ronnie, off the topic of growth, but on it of durocs...last year we had one duroc, she farrowed 13 pigs her first farrowing, was a great mom. Now she is just a problem, because she hates being alone and will just visit whomever she feels like visiting whenever she wants. So not really a problem, but more like an annoyance.


----------



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

I have read that Durocs don't have as good temperment as other breeds. Some can be very mean. 
Is this true? I am interested in adding more duroc blood to my pasture herd. My Boar is 1/4 Duroc.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

IMO Durocs are not as friendly as some of the other breeds but I find them predictable. They want more space than say Yorkshires. The only weakness in the breed is that they are not as heavy milkers as some others . However, if I only had the choice of a single breed for pasture hogs Durocs would by my choice particularly in colder climates.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> Are their fast growing traits as true in real life as the books, will they really reach 200 lbs in 5 - 6 months?
> 
> I am going to try 5 or 6 of them, just want to know what I got myself into as it is a little different than the typical market hog here.


ZealYouthGuy... Where did you find your durocs? Sounds like a good breed for me. Mine will be outside (and you KNOW Ohio is chilly!) and on pasture.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

cc-rider said:


> ZealYouthGuy... Where did you find your durocs? Sounds like a good breed for me. Mine will be outside (and you KNOW Ohio is chilly!) and on pasture.


A guy near me has them... I haven't picked them up just yet.


----------



## BobK (Oct 28, 2004)

While I know that three is a very small number...however, our Durocs were the most mild mannered of all the pigs we have ever raised......


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Bob I have to agree with you which is part of the reason I have moved away from the Large White and into the Duroc. I can't fault them - they are good mothers, good doers both indoors and outdoors, and are good mannered. They produce a decent size litter which grow like Topsy. 

Apart from taking back a sow sold as a porker, others have "complained" that I rear too nice a pig and they have trouble killing them to put into the freezer. It has nothing to do with me but a lot to do with the temperament of the breed.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> A guy near me has them... I haven't picked them up just yet.


How much are you paying (and for what size)? I might be interested if he has any closer to spring.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey Bob - shoot me an email por favor.... Bill


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Another duroc fan here. I love the red hogs. I have a Duroc X Berkshire boar and just a Duroc X ? gilt to breed him to. I plan to keep the two best gilts and get a purebred Duroc to breed them to.


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

we will have two litters of durocs next month if the good Lord allows it....I can't wait. It will be our first litters. Last year we had our sow, but the boar stud sent us york semen, and we had a litter of 13 DORKS..=duroc x york. All white with down ears. shame shame shame...My husband called me on the cell and said, "Miss, Ruby had two pigs when I got home, they are white!!" I was floored. 
Anyway 13 white ones..I am REALLY excited for those little red babies. I think they are cuter than the other breeds too.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

For Durocs in the Buckeye try looking in the Farm And Dairy paper there are quite often Durocs listed in it..


----------

